# Sam 4 months old already



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Yesterday Sam turned 4 months old but it rained all day so no pictures. Today was my picture day so thought I would share


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Um Wanda, he's really cute but why are his ears so floppy


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

LOL I know Enzo just can't understand Sam's ears, he keeps trying to help him fix them ( always pulling on his ears) lol


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Wow - what a beautiful lab! He is stunning and his head is gorgeous! He's a big boy!


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

He *really * is a gorgeous young man!! I know some people on a Labrador forum that would absolutely *freak out * to get a pup like Sam!! How is he bred?

He looks like a little gentleman in the pics, is he total sweetheart?


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

Awe, what a cutie! He looks like a very well behaved boy in his pictures! So cute he is!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

what a cutie !! My sister is the "lab" person,,she just lost her 13 yr old black girl a few months ago,,right now she has a yellow girl who is 14 !!! 

I was gonna say the same thing,,"YA THINK THOSE EARS ARE GONNA STAND?" LMBO...


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks, Sam is 100% English breeding both Sire and Dam are UKC, AKC and CAN CH titled and they both also have their Master Hunting titles.

Sam is my husbands dog. Plans was for him to take Enzo but then decided he wanted another Lab.He has really put his all in this pup. I am training him for Conformation ( theres that word again) lol Agility and Obedience. John is doing the hunting and Dock jumping training.

Where is this Lab forum I would love to visit???


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

that black gsd's ears haven't come up yet, or he must be teething! LMBO!!!!!! either way he's a cutie!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

I think I need some glue, what do you think LOL


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

how about black duck tape! lol!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

That might work too until Enzo gets it LOL


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

Gee i hope its not catching...............


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Those ears did look quite suspicious for a kleinenhain GSD 
What a good and beautiful baby!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

cute


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

I need to have a long talk to my guys can't be having any bad ears lol


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

are ya sure someone didn't get the milkmans dog?


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

You have milk men up there? Here its the postman LOL


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

I know, what if I turn Sam on his head? 

would that work?


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

AW isnt he precious!
What a GORGEOUS face on him. He will be very handsome when he grows up....<3


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thank you. my husband is very pleased. it took me months to find him and I just kinda found him just in time for my husbands b-day.


----------



## AllisonS (Oct 16, 2007)

What a face!


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

Such a cute big boy! Reminds me of my mom's lab Brewser when he was a pup.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

yep, we still have milkmen up here in the stix!









poor Sam i don't think he's like standing upside down. i think he looks perfect just the way he is...........and wouldn't you be surprised if his ears really did stand up! lol!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

LOL You have stix too LOL

Sam thinks everything is funny but I would never stand him on his head. Yes I would be surprised if his ears did stand. He is perferfect just the way he is and I get him for at least 1 week all to myself maybe 2 while my husband is off on a hunting trip


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Sam is just stunning!!! I love Labs I would not mind owning one some day. I would too look for an English bred. Here is the Lab forum...

http://www.lab-retriever.net/board/index.php?s=


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks. This will be a great help I'm sure. I really love Labs they are a awesome breed. When my husband and I got Married his first dog was a Lab and he has always had a Lab but this is his first full stock well bred Lab. All his other dogs were rescues and Mixed.

Sma is sure making me want to give the breeder another call


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i don't know if this is typical of English Labs, but i have a friend who has one, and they seem to be very laid back. her dog 2 1/2 is almost lathargic, i always thought Labs had a good amount of energy. i have wondered if there is something wrong with it. but, maybe because my gsd's are over the top with energy i am not used to it.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

I think Sam thinks he is a GSD. everytime I play with him he wants to put my whole arm in his mouth.

Sam has a lot of energy and I can see him being one of those wild Labs I see at agility trials but when told to behave he is more laid back. 

If John tells him to do something he does not want to do he will hang his head and do it but you can tell he's not happy about it.

I took Sam to the vet today he is weighed in at 30lbs


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

Good sized boy! i do like the way the English Labs are built, nice stocky strong body. very stout looking! which i like!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Yep I like the English Labs too. It took me months to find this boy.


----------

